# Strawberry Concentrate



## dewald.kotze (16/11/15)

Hi all

I am looking for strawberry concentrate. But the two suppliers i normally use has no stock. Does anyone know who have stock? 

mods if this is in the wrong place feel free to move the thread. 

Thanks


----------



## Silver (16/11/15)

Thread moved to "Who has stock" so vendors can assist if they choose to

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/11/15)

PS - @dewald.kotze - have you tried ValleyVapour.co.za?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (16/11/15)

http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/strawberry-flavour-concentrate/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/11/15)

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/flavours/strawberry/

http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/strawberry-ripe-concentrated-e-liquid-flavour/
http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/strawberry-concentrated-e-liquid-flavour/
http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/strawberry-flavour-concentrate/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dewald.kotze (16/11/15)

thanks all. will go have a look.


----------

